# Medicare denial 93016 and 93018



## mcgraws (Jun 28, 2011)

Can someone help with a Medicare denial.  They paid  the 78452-26 but are denying 93016 and 93018 as experimental.  Did I bill correctly and if not what are your suggestions?

Thank you,

Tonya


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Jun 30, 2011)

We are finding that if billed with office or hospital visit the two are being denied for being a part of the H&P, inclusive of the visit. If justified, we have been modifying the E&M visit and refiling. Good luck!


----------

